# 2015 Black Chevy Cruze Bowtie Emblems



## Huskers (Feb 4, 2018)

So, I have been looking to get replacement emblems for my 2015 Cruze. I've been searching online and can't seem to find a place that sells physical emblems. Am I out of luck? Do I just need to spray them, or dip them?

Also, looking to replace some of the chrome pieces along the windows and on the front of the vehicle with black pieces. Do those get sold? Or would those just need to be sprayed or dipped also?

Thanks for the help guys!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Amazon has 9 pages worth. They don't have to be Model year specific?


----------



## Huskers (Feb 4, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Amazon has 9 pages worth. They don't have to be Model year specific?


From what I've seen, the emblems on my 2015 are quite smaller than the emblems on anything older. My mother has a 2013 Cruze and her emblems are huge compared to the ones on my vehicle.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

My 18 came with them and so glad to have them versus the "gold" ones. You can get them through Amazon, Ebay or even through your dealer, although at a much higher cost than the first two options. Good luck.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I did the wrap. Ordered for less than $7 bucks on eBay and looks great (includes both front and rear).









https://www.ebay.com/itm/CARBON-FIB...Cruze-SS-3m-/112221645144?hash=item1a20ee6958


----------



## Huskers (Feb 4, 2018)

I think I'll end up doing thus. Doesn't look bad.



Rivergoer said:


> I did the wrap. Ordered for less than $7 bucks on eBay and looks great (includes both
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Wrap method is cake and looks good in my opinion. Sorry dont have any close shots at the moment


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

I taped mine off with blue painters tape and used plastidip. I tried the vinyl wrap, but twice they came off during the winter when I went thru car washes to get the salt off.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

I just wrapped mine. Easy to do and cheap.


----------



## tim9034 (Oct 2, 2020)

I plastidipped over mine, was really easy and got rid of the gold and chrome but as a post above shows you can do just the gold part.


----------

